# LGD Pairing



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I am going to be getting back into goats. My question is what breed would work with Anatolians. I plan on having 20 acres of pasture and I know Anatolians do patrol the perimeter of the pasture and would like to have an lgd that would stay close to the goats while the Anatolian is doing rounds. What breed would be good for this job?Thaks ahead of time. Phil


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great question Phil. I'm still learning about LGDs so will be following this thread. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have two pyr analolian mixes. they work it out on who goes out to patrol and who stays. we had 30 ac. in goat pasture here and 50 at my fil's. he had a pry/something mix and they two would work it out and take turns. also our yard dogs would back up the pyrs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Phil, I've been reading about the Sarplaminacs and really like that they tend to "stay with" their charges. You might want to consider one to help your Anatolian.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

My two Anatolians worked it out between them, which is my understanding of how a pair of LGDs work to protect their flock. One stays in closer to the livestock, the other goes further out on patrol. If I had a ton of acreage or acreage that was heavily wooded, I would have more than two.


----------

